# lcdproc



## alie (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone have experiences installing sysutils/lcdproc with Sure Electronics LCD (http://www.sure-electronics.com/goods.php?id=969)?

I am getting this when trying to load the driver for testing:

```
[/usr/local/lib/lcdproc]# LCDd -d SureElec
SureElec: open(/dev/ttyUSB0) failed (No such file or directory)
Driver [SureElec] init failed, return code -1
Could not load driver SureElec
There is no output driver
Critical error while initializing, abort.
```


```
[/usr/local/lib/lcdproc]# dmesg | grep usb
uslcom0: <CP2102 USB to UART Bridge Controller> on usbus1
```


----------



## darwimy (May 22, 2012)

This is simply because there is no such thing like /dev/ttyUSB0 on FreeBSD. Edit your LCDd.conf and look for the section SureElec and change the Device setting:


```
[SureElec]
Device=/dev/cuaU0
```


----------

